# duda sobre transistores



## Fantasma (Feb 4, 2006)

Hola a todos los del foro

En esta oportunidad me ha surgido la siguiente duda:

los transistores tienen un codigo, el cual consta de letras y numeros.  He visto TIP*** ,   BC**** , 2N**** , etc,

¿Que indican las letras?

¿Se puede saber la utilidad y en que circuitos puedo utilizar un transistor con solo mirar las letras?


----------



## Spartan (Feb 5, 2006)

Aunque no se exactamente que significan: se que 2N es para transistores de uso general, TIP son transistores de potencia y los BC no tengo la menor idea. Aunque yo creo que su construccion debe ser de alguna manera diferente no la se. Lo que se es por mi experiencia empirica, interesante duda, si la logra resolver más a fondo este cuestionamiento le agradecería que lo pusiera aqui.

ATT:Spartan


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 5, 2006)

Hola, les dejo el enlace del documento que realize en donde se explica el porque de los codigos de estos componentes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/codificacion-diodos-transistores-tiristores-962/

Saludos.


----------



## Fantasma (Feb 7, 2006)

Saludos Spartan

Gracias por aclarar algo de mi duda.  Por lo que dices, me imagino que tienes experiencia en estos asuntos y desearia que me aclararas la siguiente duda, ya que me estoy iniciando con este pasatiempo:

Cuando tienes un circuito en el que debes colocar un transistor,    cuales son los principales datos que entrega la datasheet que se deben considerar para seleccionar un transistor???  He visto las datasheet y entregan gran cantidad de datos, pero no tengo ni la mas remota idea de cuales son los que me sirven.


----------



## Fantasma (Feb 7, 2006)

Muchas veces no he encontrado un transistor y tengo que esperar que el vendedor tenga la buena disposicion de buscar en su base de datos el equivalente y ver si lo tiene

Alguien sabe de alguna pagina en donde pueda buscar los equivalentes de un transistor ?????


Saludos a todos y GRACIAS


----------



## Spartan (Feb 8, 2006)

En el ECG o en el manual de National en la parte de cross-reference index


----------



## Spartan (Feb 8, 2006)

Pues lo primero que yo miro en la hoja de especificaciones son los valores maximos, los que se encuentran en la primera parte de la hoja, y dependiendo de la corriente o voltaje, y dependiendo de la polarizacion y valores maximos teoricos sigo mirando o lo descarto, Luego si voy a usar el transistor en rejion activa miro el Vbeon, Vcesat y el hfe, si lo utilizo como switch el hfe no lo miro. Tambien si la respuesta en frecuencia es de importancia miro el ft y el Cpi o Cmiu dependiendo de la hoja. Para ser honesto rara vez miro las gráficas, normalmente uso el trazador de curvas para obtener esa información adicional.


----------



## Fantasma (Feb 9, 2006)

Spartan

Entendi un poco, pero igual se agradece 

Exixte en internet algun lugar donde pueda encontrar información en lenguaje sencillo de que me acabas de axplicar????

Otra consulta.    Si tengo un circuito que hace encender un LED y tengo otro que hace sonar una sirena.    Como puedo hacer para colocar en reemplazo del LED el circuito de la sirena????  para que asi cuando deberia encenderse el led, se encienda la sirena.   Se me ocurre que usando un transistor, pero no tengo idea de como

De antemano  Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Spartan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pues lo primero que habria que hacer seria, con un multimetro medir cuanto voltaje se le está suministrando al diodo, (me imagino que mas o menos deben ser unos 3V) y pues con eso se puede mirar a ver como se diseña una etapa de amplificación para poder conectar la sirena (en pagano, poner un transistor que le suministre la corriente necesaria a la sirena).
Para esto toca ver cuanta corriente necesita el circuito de la sirena para funcionar..

Si me da estos datos o si tiene los esquematicos podemos ver como diseñamos la etapa de amplificación


ATT:Spartan


----------



## roberto moreno (Feb 17, 2006)

Fantasma: Los datos más importantes y básico para reemplazar un transistor son 7:

Poalridad:    Si es NPN o PNP
VCEO:         El máximo voltaje entre colector y emisor [Volts]
IC:              La máxima corriente que circuilará por el colector [Amperes]
PD:             La máxima potencia que podrá disipar el dispositivo [Watts]
Ft:              La máxima frecuencia de trabajo[MHz]
HFE:            La ganancia de corriente, es decir uqe tantas veces más grande es la corriente de salida (colector)
                   con respecto a la corriente de entrada (base) [No tiene unidades]
Encapsulado: Forma física, por el ejemplo el 2N3055 es encapsulado TO-3, el BC547 es encapsulado TO-92, etc

Lo que está dentro de los corchetes son las unidades en que se miden estos valores, espero que te sirva esta información


----------



## Panza Verde (Feb 21, 2006)

Esta todo muy claro, pero FT  es frecuencia de transición, que corresponde a la frecuencia a la cual la ganancia del dispositivo es igual a 1

Saludos 
Panza Verde


----------



## goguma (Oct 27, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo un problemita, se me quemo un smofe k3569 y se me dijo que podia ser reemplasado por el p6n60fi... busque en internet el datasheet de ambos.. y en algunos aspectos coinciden pero en otros no, sera que si also el datasheet alguno me podria ayudar?? opsps:


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 27, 2009)

El 2SK3569 tiene RdsON=0.54ohm y el STP6N60FI ~ 1ohm

Como probablemente se te quemo por sobretemperatura debida a la corriente --> menos te va a durar con un transistor de mayor Rds.


----------

